# (YaEg)REBOOT! Recruiting more players!!!!!!



## spidertrag (Jul 19, 2004)

It seems like it was ages ago I put out a call for players---I got some great ones; but, real life intruded with illness, disease, & bad weather, which lead to a big lull in getting this game going & therefore losing some players.(which is understandable---I'm really surprised (& thankful) that I have anyfolks left)

Anywho, I really want to get this game going----I'll take up to 3 more players to join w/Ashy & Sidekick....I'm looking for variety in races/classes----the most creative join w/the 1/2ogre wizard & halfling raised human wizard. If u have a race that I've not indicated in the acceptable race list, just ask

I would like a good mix of classes & races.


Character Creation
Abilities: 86 points to spread over the six abilities on a one-for-one basis
Level: 3 (LA's will be handled w/a expierience point penalty)

Hit points: Max

Money: as level

Races:
As in the Eberron book except the psionic races. Also allowed are the following: half-ogre, lizard folk, goblin, gnoll, & xendrik drow _(phugid enclave)_.
Also, you may get somewhat creative w/your warforge's chasis design.

Classes: Any in core book & eberron book except psionic classes.


GOBLIN
Goblin characters possess the following racial traits.
— –2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Charisma.
—Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A goblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
—Darkvision out to 60 feet.
— +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
—Bonus Feat: Goblins are keenly aware of their surroundings and gain the bonus feat Alertness
—Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
—Favored Class: Rogue.


DROW (DARK ELF(Phugid enclave))
Drow possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Intelligence –2 Constitution.
—Medium size.
—A drow’s base land speed is 30 feet.
—Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
—Low-light vision 120 feet.
—Weapon Proficiency: Drow are automatically proficient with the longsword, shortbow, & blowgun. The Xen'drik boomerang is a martial weapon
—+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. + 2 to poison and sickeness saves
—Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Aquan, Draconic, Drow Sign Language, Gnome, Goblin.
—Favored Class: Male (ranger),  Female (druid). 


HALF-OGRE
Size: Medium. Half-ogres have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, –2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, –2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma.
Extra Starting Hit Dice: A half-ogre gains 2 Hit Dice (2d8 hit points). The half-ogre’s Constitution modifier applies to each Hit Die when determining hit points.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Natural Armor Bonus: Half-ogres have thick hides and gain a +3 natural armor bonus to Defense.
Attack Bonus: Half-ogres gain a +1 species bonus on attack rolls.
Low-Light Vision: Half-ogres can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions
Free Language Skills: Speak Giant (or local language).
Other Languages: Common, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Undertongue.
Level Adjustment: +1.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Spidertrag,

  Since the FR PbP I was in has been silent for weeks, I'd like to join your game if you'll have me. I was thinking about a bard, but then that could change in a couple of hours. Too many character ideas, too little time.

  The only possible problem I can think of is if you're going to run the introductory adventure from the book, the one from Dungeon, or the Forgotten Forge adventure. I've played through the first, am halfway through the second, and know the DM will be runnung the third. So if you were going to run them I'd have to bow out.

Chris


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 19, 2004)

dont worry about playing in those other adventures---I _may_ use the npcs & maps from 'em, but, if i did, they would definately be different


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 19, 2004)

i'd be up for this


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 19, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> dont worry about playing in those other adventures---I _may_ use the npcs & maps from 'em, but, if i did, they would definately be different




Good deal! I'll start working on a character concept later tonight then. I'll guarantee the one thing I won't be playing is a Gatekeeper aligned druid. That's my character in the FTF game I'm playing in.

Chris


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

Sounds really interesting to me. I've been looking for an Eberron game since the book came out but this was the first one I could spot new in time. Probably be playing a figher of some type.


----------



## nopantsyet (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm definitely interested.  I've got the following character in mind:

*Ox Loxley,* Dwarf Rogue, Private Inquisitive, Master Inquisitive Aspirant

 Ox is a stocky and gruff dwarf with a shock of red hair and an equally bright handlebar moustache.  While few dwarves would not call his thick chin-whiskers a beard, most humans definitely would.  Most humans would also consider him imposing in spite of his short stature.  He spent the days of his youth as a street brawler, and became something of an accomplished pugilist.  But he has spent his more recent years using his his skills as a private inquisitive, taking jobs where he can, and often trying to beat the commisioned officers of the law to the punch.

 If this doesn't fit the flavor, let me know.

 :npy


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd like to get into the game if I'm not too late.  

The idea I have is an Elf Barbarian, a person related to the elf house, but lost long ago in the wilds and raised by a lone, Lizardfolk Druid.  Having not been raised in elf culture, or any civilized culture, the last couple months have been a real culture shock for him.  He had been living in a part of Khorvaire where the Last War didn't reach all that much, and so seeing all the after effects of the war, and how people treat each other, is very strange to him.  

His name is Z'zats, named from the Lizardfolk, who died a couple months ago of old age.  

How's this?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 20, 2004)

character ideas sound great so far----if my countt is right, we have 5 folks so far---i'll allow one or two more as long as the char. ideas are good


----------



## Hoog (Jul 20, 2004)

I would like to play a Human Artificer of Cannith, with a least mark of making. That is known to the house but keeps his distance at this time until he needs them.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 20, 2004)

*Ohohoho pick me pick me!!!*

I'd be keen, however, i don't own the book so char creation could be tricky (i'm keen on either a dragonmarked human or a shifter).

Also I live in NZ so it all depends on when you plan on playing.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm keen on playing too, but is the CS required to be in your game?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 20, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> I'd be keen, however, i don't own the book so char creation could be tricky (i'm keen on either a dragonmarked human or a shifter).
> 
> Also I live in NZ so it all depends on when you plan on playing.





I should get the book today & I'll see what I can do on helpin ya make your pc

time shouldnt be to much of a problem w/the play-by-post format


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 20, 2004)

woo-hoo, my book just came in!


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 20, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> woo-hoo, my book just came in!




Does it feel like Christmas in July? You know it does.

Chris


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 20, 2004)

I tried to get in another online game with a House Cannith dragonmarked artificer but the gmae is apparently dead (no reply in several days from the moderator).  Looks like you've already got the same thing for this game, so I'd like to go with either a Talenta halfling battle-rider (ranger) or an orc (if you'll allow them, otherwise half-orc) Gatekeeper druid.

I'm running an online game (go check it out if you'd like, I think it's going very well) and would like an opportunity to play a bit...

Eric


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2004)

current character concepts (this is to let my head work)
Dwarf Rogue (investigator type)
Elf Barbarian
Halfling Ranger or Orc Druid
Dragonmarked Human or Shifter
Human Artificer

hrm...

I was thinking Warforged Rogue earlier today, it'd be interesting to play a warforged something in any case.  Shifter monk also came to mind.  A bit more time.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll be going with either a dwarven fighter or a human ranger. Still debating the two in my head though.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 20, 2004)

OK, I'm thinking of a Goblin Bard specializing in insult humor. (think of a 3' tall Don Rickles, only green.) Started working as a paperboy at a young age, learned to use humor and stealth to avoid or win fights. Now styles himself a "freelance" writer, getting his stories from his own adventures, and hoping to add "published" to his resume. 

  I'll get to work on him now, I think the party will be large enough to benefeit from having a bard.

Chris


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 20, 2004)

Well if the time factor isn't going to be a problem then I'd be keen for either a warforged fighter/artificer.  A self-sufficient, yet curious male who isn't totally sure about what is going on.  He's build for war, its the only thing he knows and is good at.

or a Shifter Eldeen Ranger, mmmm I'm a big fan of rangers!

Either PM me or flick me an e-mail at creetbee@yahoo.com if I can join.  I see a lot of interested people after my original request, I'm guessing this is on a you snooze you lose basis.


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 20, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> I tried to get in another online game with a House Cannith dragonmarked artificer but the gmae is apparently dead (no reply in several days from the moderator).  Looks like you've already got the same thing for this game, so I'd like to go with either a Talenta halfling battle-rider (ranger) or an orc (if you'll allow them, otherwise half-orc) Gatekeeper druid.
> 
> I'm running an online game (go check it out if you'd like, I think it's going very well) and would like an opportunity to play a bit...
> 
> Eric




Leaning pretty heavily on the halfling battle-rider right now (fastieth bonded mount, specializing in Talenta boomerangs).  He is on a vision-quest at the behest of an ancestral lath of his small tribe to explore the world around their ancient home.  His eventual goal is to find a path for his tribe to follow, either Lathon Halpum and his unified nation of halflings or Holy Uldra and her call for a return to ancient ways.

He served as a border guard during the war, keeping humans from Cyre and Karrnath from invading the plains.  He is also skilled in delving into the ruins that dot the plains, venturing where few of his kin dare to go.    Confident and sure in his home territory, he is intimidated and somewhat lost in the world outside the plains.  His melee fighting style, vicious, quick slashes with tangat and sharrash, mirrors the clawfoot that has been foreseen as his true bond-mount.


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 20, 2004)

Had a question about the ability scores.  Is 86 points on a 1-for-1 basis right?  Two 18s, three 14s, and an 8 just seems crazy high (of course, I'm used to 25 point buy!).  Not a problem, just making sure it's not a typo...

Thanks!


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll be reading through the book tonight & see what springs to mind since we have NINE folks interested in playing , obviously, I'll have to split yall up into two groups, so keep workin. I'll make a rogue gallery later tonight so yall can start postin your chars.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 20, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> Had a question about the ability scores.  Is 86 points on a 1-for-1 basis right?  Two 18s, three 14s, and an 8 just seems crazy high (of course, I'm used to 25 point buy!).  Not a problem, just making sure it's not a typo...
> 
> Thanks!





thats right----just remeber that the higher 'ranked' badguys use the same deal


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 20, 2004)

rogues gallery
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1664425#post1664425


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Spidertrag, I'm still keen if you'll have me.  I can't seem to access my PMs or e-mail other users so if you can email me please do.  I'm leaning towards the warforged fighter/artificer.

Another idea I had wasa shifter Druid.  No-one seems to have a healer type and clerics are not that appealing to me (seeing as I know nothing about the gods).

Can you flick me an e-mail (creetbee@yahoo.com).

Cheers


----------



## Hoog (Jul 21, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> I tried to get in another online game with a House Cannith dragonmarked artificer but the gmae is apparently dead (no reply in several days from the moderator).  Looks like you've already got the same thing for this game, so I'd like to go with either a Talenta halfling battle-rider (ranger) or an orc (if you'll allow them, otherwise half-orc) Gatekeeper druid.



Well if you have your heart set on a Human Artificer I could play something else. I was also thinking of a halfling paladin that rides a dino.


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Well if you have your heart set on a Human Artificer I could play something else. I was also thinking of a halfling paladin that rides a dino.




Hmm, I could really go either way at this point as I've got them both stated.  Since you had first post, I'll leave it to you.  Just let me know which route you prefer and I'll go the other...

Thanks!


----------



## Hoog (Jul 21, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I could really go either way at this point as I've got them both stated.  Since you had first post, I'll leave it to you.  Just let me know which route you prefer and I'll go the other...
> 
> Thanks!



I'll do the halfling then it has been on my mind all day anyway. But instead of a paladin I think I will be a fighter/ ranger fresh from home.
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> I'll do the halfling then it has been on my mind all day anyway.
> Thanks
> Mike




Okay, I'll post my artificer in the Rogue's Gallery, then.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 22, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Hey Spidertrag, I'm still keen if you'll have me.  I can't seem to access my PMs or e-mail other users so if you can email me please do.  I'm leaning towards the warforged fighter/artificer.
> 
> Another idea I had wasa shifter Druid.  No-one seems to have a healer type and clerics are not that appealing to me (seeing as I know nothing about the gods).
> 
> ...



I havent forgotten ya, I'm just trying to get some reading time in---i didnt get to read any last night :\ 

Yuo should hear from me sometime tommorrow


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 22, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I havent forgotten ya, I'm just trying to get some reading time in---i didnt get to read any last night :\
> 
> Yuo should hear from me sometime tommorrow




Sweet I've changed ideas yet again and I'm going for an Dragon marked (either Denithir or Orion, sp?) human ex-ranger, currently a monk.  Alternatively the Shilter Druid is still a goer (I guess it depends on what the party needs the most).

Look foreward to hearing from you.  SWEET, my first PbP game!  (There's not a lot of online action in my neck of the woods...)


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 22, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody who is making a ranger or a druid, would you like to work in a background to also include my character, the Elf Barbarian/Cleric who truly has lived in the woods most of his life.  I think that having a character who never really was involved in either the war or in the larger cities and who believes in the deity the lizardfolk who raised him believed in would be a really cool concept.

I was thinking that if my character was already 'friends' with another character before it begins, it might ease my character into the game if we come to any towns larger than a few folks, which is all my character is used to.

What do you think?


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 22, 2004)

I could probably swing it.  I'm working on a dragonmarked human monk who used to be a ranger.  He had very little to do with the Last War (seeing as all I know is on the web) and he has only just left his temple/monastery in the last six months to re-join society.

Flick me an e-mail (creetbee@yahoo.com) and we'll see if we can come up with something yeah?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 24, 2004)

la bump/knock----more to come later tonite


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 24, 2004)

hey, thats my line---hmmmm, I thought that account was gone


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 25, 2004)

Sooo...

Are we dead in the water here?  Sporadic posts and only 3 characters in the Rogue's Gallery so far?  If  this one's not going to quite make it off the ground, I've got another option over on the D&D Online Games site.  Thanks!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2004)

spidertrag, i was thinking of a halfling rogue/barbarian, a sort of street thug type... i still have this mental image of a halfling on a skateboard i want to get out of my head but it's too cool to let go... any way that could happen or be worked in somehow?

i'd even take the craft skill to make it myself.


----------



## nopantsyet (Jul 26, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> Sooo...
> 
> Are we dead in the water here? Sporadic posts and only 3 characters in the Rogue's Gallery so far? If this one's not going to quite make it off the ground, I've got another option over on the D&D Online Games site. Thanks!




 Hmmmm...So how about a link?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 26, 2004)

no the game isnt dead, i'm just having connection problems this weekend  w/only a couple of more chars we can start a game----so post 'em rogues gallery
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showt...425#post1664425

I'm not to sure about a skateboarding halfling


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I'm not to sure about a skateboarding halfling




Aww. come on, we've got a investigator style dwarf, a goblin writer trained in the arts of insult comedy, a halfling street thug who skates around would just add to it 

I was thinking something along the lines of using the balance skill to ride the board, perhaps let me pick up "mounted" combat feats, ride-by-attack on a skateboard baby!  That and I think it's the only setting where it could at least be possible other than a d20 modern game.


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 26, 2004)

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...So how about a link?




D&D Online Games

Eberron - A New Beginning (my game I'm running)


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 26, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> no the game isnt dead, i'm just having connection problems this weekend  w/only a couple of more chars we can start a game----so post 'em rogues gallery
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showt...425#post1664425





That's good to hear (that we're not dead, not that your having connection problems...  )

So I'm assuming Jonas passes muster so far?  Any details on the campaign yet that we can tie our characters into (where we're starting, do we know each other, etc.)?  I've kept the background info pretty light so far so I can work it into whatever situation you present.

Thanks!


----------



## nopantsyet (Jul 27, 2004)

Is *everybody* going to do the 2x18 + dump stats array?  Cause if everybody's doing that, a more rounded char. isn't as useful, so I'll tweak mine to the original "power array" I was considering.  

 Or maybe I should ask spidertrag...What's more appropriate for this game?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2004)

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> Is *everybody* going to do the 2x18 + dump stats array?  Cause if everybody's doing that, a more rounded char. isn't as useful, so I'll tweak mine to the original "power array" I was considering.
> 
> Or maybe I should ask spidertrag...What's more appropriate for this game?




the two 18's plus "dump" stats array is still a pretty tight array

18 18 14 12 12 12, is pretty good on all fronts


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Aww. come on, we've got a investigator style dwarf, a goblin writer trained in the arts of insult comedy, a halfling street thug who skates around would just add to it
> 
> I was thinking something along the lines of using the balance skill to ride the board, perhaps let me pick up "mounted" combat feats, ride-by-attack on a skateboard baby!  That and I think it's the only setting where it could at least be possible other than a d20 modern game.




well, after much thought, I've decided to allow it---u'll definatly need skills in balance& perform. Also, u'll need feats for 'mounted' xombat---which will obviously only apply to the 'board'----

First thoughts on the 'board':
1) its wheeless---it hovers---maybe w/enough money, u can employ an artificer to provide a power source for it
2)at present, u power it---though it is subject to gravity (gotta love the curvy archietecture in the shadowlight district of Sharn (the lower 50 feet or so.)
3)while it does hover, it requires a *solid* surface----if u hit a lake, go over a cliff, etc...u may be in trouble

more ideas to follow


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 27, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> So I'm assuming Jonas passes muster so far?  Any details on the campaign yet that we can tie our characters into (where we're starting, do we know each other, etc.)?  I've kept the background info pretty light so far so I can work it into whatever situation you present.
> Thanks!




Aye, Jonas is fine

The chars will know each other as they have been working for a professor in the university for about 3 months now (I'll post more info on this tommorrow)


----------



## nopantsyet (Jul 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> the two 18's plus "dump" stats array is still a pretty tight array
> 
> 18 18 14 12 12 12, is pretty good on all fronts



 Well, calling them "dump" stats was admittedly tongue-in-cheek.  I actually do think that for my char it's better to spread the points out a little more since skills are so important.  

 But two 18's is sooooo tempting...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> well, after much thought, I've decided to allow it---u'll definatly need skills in balance& perform. Also, u'll need feats for 'mounted' xombat---which will obviously only apply to the 'board'----
> 
> First thoughts on the 'board':
> 1) its wheeless---it hovers---maybe w/enough money, u can employ an artificer to provide a power source for it
> ...




Yay!  Now I'm happy.  I like your ideas   yeah, ranks in balance, tumble and jump also for mad-stylin'


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 27, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> well, after much thought, I've decided to allow it---u'll definatly need skills in balance& perform. Also, u'll need feats for 'mounted' xombat---which will obviously only apply to the 'board'----
> 
> First thoughts on the 'board':
> 1) its wheeless---it hovers---maybe w/enough money, u can employ an artificer to provide a power source for it
> ...




Maybe we could work it in that Jonas made this thing as his "test" for getting the Craft Wondrous Items feat.  The folks up in Aundair weren't sure of its usefulness or application, so Jonas traveled to Sharn to find someone that could demonstrate such to his superiors (thus his presence in Sharn).  Let's see, _floating disk_ as a prerequisite spell for the base model; perhaps _gust of wind_ or a bound elemental for a supped-up model with a power source...   

If you want, I can use the DMG guidelines and stat the thing out as a wondrous item.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok guys, I'm keen and ready to go, bar a few minor issues.

If someone can send me info about the dragonmarks and general attitudes/info for House Orien and House Denither (sp?).  Onfo and requirements for least and lesser marks would be good.

I've got my human ranger/monk ready to rock, I just need to fix up his dragon mark etc.

I can't seem to PM or e-mail other people here, so if you could e-mail me at creetbee@yahoo.com I'd be most appreciative.

oh and go the board riding halfling!!!!


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Some base models for the halfling hover disk!*

*Hover Disk, Limited:* This slightly concave, circular wooden disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. On command, the disk floats approximately 6 inches above the ground at all times and remains level. It can hold 100 pounds of weight. (If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons.) It floats along horizontally and may be propelled at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it remains motionless.  The disk may be used three times per day.
Faint evocation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, _floating disk_; Price 2,155 gp.

*Hover Disk:* This slightly concave, circular wooden disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. On command, the disk floats approximately 6 inches above the ground at all times and remains level. It can hold 100 pounds of weight. (If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons.) It floats along horizontally and may be propelled at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it remains motionless.
Faint evocation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, _floating disk_; Price 3,600 gp.

*Hover Disk, Improved Limited:* This slightly concave, circular wooden disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. On command, the disk floats approximately 6 inches above the ground at all times and remains level. It can hold 300 pounds of weight. (If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons.) It floats along horizontally and may be propelled at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it remains motionless.  The disk may be used three times per day.
Faint evocation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, _floating disk_; Price 6,467 gp.

*Hover Disk, Improved:* This slightly concave, circular wooden disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. On command, the disk floats approximately 6 inches above the ground at all times and remains level. It can hold 300 pounds of weight. (If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons.) It floats along horizontally and may be propelled at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it remains motionless.
Faint evocation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, _floating disk_; Price 10,800 gp.


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 27, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I'm keen and ready to go, bar a few minor issues.
> 
> If someone can send me info about the dragonmarks and general attitudes/info for House Orien and House Denither (sp?).  Onfo and requirements for least and lesser marks would be good.
> 
> ...




A quickie...

Deneith: Proud, militaristic; made up of Defenders Guild (bodyguards), Blademarks Guild (mercenaries), and Sentinel Marshals (international police)

Orien: Constantly on the move; made up of Couriers Guild (package/message/passenger delivery) and Transportation Guild (rail and caravan operators)

Least Dragonmark
Pre-req: appropriate race and house
Orien: _exp. retreat_ 1/day or _mount_ 1/day or _dimension leap_ 1 day; +2 Survival
Deneith: _mage armor_ 1/day or _prot. from arrows_ 1/day or _shield of faith_ 1/day or _shield other_ 1/day; +2 Sense Motive

Lesser Dragonmark
Pre-req: appropriate race and house; Least Dragonmark; 9 ranks in any 2 skills
Orien: _dim. door_ 1/day or _phantom steed_ 1/day
Deneith: _Prot. from Energy_ 1/day of _lesser globe of inv._ 1/day


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> *Hover Disk, Limited:* This slightly concave, circular wooden disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. On command, the disk floats approximately 6 inches above the ground at all times and remains level. It can hold 100 pounds of weight. (If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons.) It floats along horizontally and may be propelled at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it remains motionless.  The disk may be used three times per day.
> Faint evocation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, _floating disk_; Price 2,155 gp.
> 
> *Hover Disk:* This slightly concave, circular wooden disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. On command, the disk floats approximately 6 inches above the ground at all times and remains level. It can hold 100 pounds of weight. (If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons.) It floats along horizontally and may be propelled at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it remains motionless.
> ...




Umm... these are not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 27, 2004)

'skateboards' look fine---I'll be out of internet acess the rest of today & most (if not all) tomorrow (my mother is having an operation in the mornin)

erian, through the professor, u will have some access to laboratory space (as well as some possible stuff that is all your own)----everyone will have a character specific item, so feel free to make reasonable requests

the game _should_ start friday barring no complications w/my mom's operation


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Umm... these are not really what I'm looking for.





we'll work on it


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Umm... these are not really what I'm looking for.






			
				spidertrag said:
			
		

> we'll work on it




Jonas, scratching his head as the halfling expresses displeasure...
"These are prototypes, of course.  What's a good artificing experiement without prototypes, user testing and feedback, and more prototypes!?!

What changes are you looking for--let's see, narrow the board to a more rectangular shape than circular, check, maybe some way to increase speed up to x3 or x4 (depending on encumbrance), check.  Anything else?"

(I'm starting to think Jonas will be kind of the "nutty inventor" of the group.  You guys give me specs and I'll see what I can cook up!)


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 27, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> 'skateboards' look fine---I'll be out of internet acess the rest of today & most (if not all) tomorrow (my mother is having an operation in the mornin)
> 
> erian, through the professor, u will have some access to laboratory space (as well as some possible stuff that is all your own)----everyone will have a character specific item, so feel free to make reasonable requests
> 
> the game _should_ start friday barring no complications w/my mom's operation




Hmm, a dedicated wright homunculus would be nice...


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 27, 2004)

> Deneith: Proud, militaristic; made up of Defenders Guild (bodyguards), Blademarks Guild (mercenaries), and Sentinel Marshals (international police)




Hmmm, decisions decisions.  
I think that Deneith probably suits Helder more.  He's an lost scion of the house who has been reclaimed, but he's got a very different outlook due to his years as an Eldeen ranger.  I'm thinking I might make him a roving Sentinel Marshal if that's ok with you SpiderTrag?

How tight with the houses do PC with marks have to be anyway?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

Halfling Carom (skateboard)
A rare and stylish (at least in some hoods) skill is the ability to ride a carom or skateboard.  The most common carom's are still expensive affairs requiring the work of an artificer or other magic user to grant them their legendary ability to glide a few inches off of the ground rather than being bound by the normal wheeled convention of carts or other vehicles.  These boards are often made of strong but flexible woods, darkwood is a very common item, with both ends tilting up 10 to 20 degrees from the main section, they can vary in sizes but most halfling boards are about ten to twelve inches in length, although some distance gliding boards can reach up to eighteen to twenty inches, and about four or so inches in width.  When used a skater will generally push off with a leg and then glide for a while, using terrain and slope to their advantage to continue their motion.  Those who are more skilled can also perform tricks with their carom's, flipping them, lifting them off of the ground, grinding off of rails or edges and so on.

Traveling on a carom increases the users speed by 10 feet on a generally level plane.  The user can skate up or down slopes, although skating up a slope reduces the users speed to normal, but skating down a slope increases the users speed by another 10 feet.  Using a carom is similar to riding a creature, although in place of the ride skill use the balance skill for most checks, or the jump skill to get the carom to jump over objects, etc.  Using a carom requires a basic balance check (DC 10) which the user can take 10 on so long as they have ranks in balance, although other circumstances may change the difficulty.

Most carom's can carry up to 75 pounds without any trouble, larger carom's can carry greater weight.  For every additional 10 pounds on a standard carom, any checks involving the carom receive an incremental -2 penalty.

Standard Cost and Weight: 300gp, 3lb.
Hardness: 5  Hit Points: 5

Modifications
Masterwork: +300gp, +2 to balance checks involving the carom
Darkwood Deck*: +30gp plus the masterwork cost, weight changes to 1.5 lb, hardness 5, hit points 10
Mithral Reinforcement*: +500gp, +.5 lb, hardness 10, hit points 15
Mithril Deck*: +700gp, hardness 15, hit points 30
Adamantine Reinforcement*: +1000gp, +.5 lb, hardness 15, hit points 20
Adamantine Deck*: +1500gp, hardness 20, hit points 40
Bladed Deck: +50gp, +1 lb, able to use the deck as a simple slashing weapon which deals 1d6 damage, critical 20/x2.
Collapsible Deck: +150gp, reduces hit points by half, able to be folded in half and stored easily.
Hidden Compartment: +150gp, small hidden compartment (search check DC 25), can hold up to a single tiny sized object, up to one pound.

* Those modifications marked with an asterisk (*) are considered masterwork items and receive the benefits of being masterwork.

Example magic carom:

Carom of Jumping
This carom is finely crafted out of darkwood and inlaid with mithral reinforcements, etched into the surface of the deck is the image of a cliff edge.  Once per day the user of this carom may make a jump check with a +30 enhancement bonus as per the jump spell as if cast by a 9th level caster.
Cost: 1130gp (board) + 3600gp (magical ability)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

so that's what i'm thinking


----------



## nopantsyet (Jul 28, 2004)

The carom sounds cool.  So can I get one of these?

*Stick of Carom-Stopping*

 This is similar to an Immovable Rod, with the exception that it is activated by throwing it at the ground. When it hits the ground it stops in a vertical position, perpendicular to gravity. If thrown in the path of an oncoming carom (ranged touch attack vs. AC 10, range increment 5'), the carom-rider must succed at a Ride check vs. DC 15 or collide with the Stick, causing the carom to stop short, and dealing 1d6 points of damage to the carom. The carom-rider must then succeed at a Balance check vs. DC 15 or be thrown from the carom a number of feet equal to the speed of the carom, sustaining falling damage for that distance minus 10ft.

 OTOH, maybe antagonizing another PC from the get-go is a bad idea.  ;-)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> The carom sounds cool.  So can I get one of these?
> 
> *Stick of Carom-Stopping*
> 
> ...




Particularly the barbarian thug ;-) Plus, there aren't ride checks with the carom, they'd be balance checks ;-)

And that ranged touch attack should be against the skaters touch ac ;-)


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> so that's what i'm thinking




Jonas listens intently to the description, frowning at the final expected price, "Hmm, not sure I can make a base model for one of those for that price...Sure you want it always 'on'?  It'll be fairly hard to carry around that way..."  Jonas continues frowning and tapping his chin thoughtfully.

(A continuous/use activated device that takes up no body slot, increases movement by 10-20, and gives the benefit of Ride without a creature to worry with and using skills useful in other situations would cost at least in the 5000 gp range using the DMG creation guidelines (similar to the 5,500 gp Boots of Striding and Springing--it just loses the +5 Jump bonus in favor of the other benefits).  Of course, if the DM rules it okay, I'm up for creating it!  Also, the weight limit seems very low--a small halfling wearing just studded leather would exceed the limit.  Been reading up on the magic item creation guidelines to play a successful artificer...)


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm personal item you say?  I"m keen for something that gives darkvision or low-light vision.  What exactly are we looking at in terms of personal item anywho>

Oh and Erian7 I was checking out your campaign at DnDonline.  What is the Monastry training feat?


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Oh and Erian7 I was checking out your campaign at DnDonline.  What is the Monastry training feat?




Monastic Training allows a Monk to select one class and advance in it without impacting his ability to progress as a Monk.  Knight Training does the same for Paladins.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> (A continuous/use activated device that takes up no body slot, increases movement by 10-20, and gives the benefit of Ride without a creature to worry with and using skills useful in other situations would cost at least in the 5000 gp range using the DMG creation guidelines (similar to the 5,500 gp Boots of Striding and Springing--it just loses the +5 Jump bonus in favor of the other benefits).  Of course, if the DM rules it okay, I'm up for creating it!  Also, the weight limit seems very low--a small halfling wearing just studded leather would exceed the limit.  Been reading up on the magic item creation guidelines to play a successful artificer...)




It's meant more to be like a special item, not a magic item.  If I could put wheels on it, I would have, and it'd be freakin' mundane item I could make myself.  It's not supposed to be a handy-dandy magic item really.

And yeah, it's like a mount, that's the idea, not a full-blown magic item.  It costs twice what a riding dog would base and it's pretty easy to snap in half, that and a riding dog has a base move of let's see, 40 ft., can tear the throat out of a full grown human commoner pretty easily, has some intelligence, they make great guard dogs too +5 spot and listen.

I can prop a door open with the flattened stick of a skateboard.  It requires the use of other skills to even use, sort of like a mount, and mounts are pretty cheap too.  I still power it, thus I get tired still, not as quickly but still.

Benefits (increased movement, can use some mount related things by you know spending feats, can get a masterwork version oooo, can get some modifications another oooo), drawbacks (still a hunk of motionless nonsentient wood if i'm not using it, pretty easy to snap in half if you don't pay a good deal for it, pretty dang expensive for something that is mount-like).

I'd rather make it entirely myself (which I almost can) except for the little touch of magic to keep it floating.

About the weight cap, forgot how messed up weights are, should probably be 75lb-100lb.  Although a halfling at most weighs 38 lbs., it's ridiculous how studded leather on a halfling can weigh 1/3rd what the halfling weighs or so on average.


GRAR~!


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It's meant more to be like a special item, not a magic item.  If I could put wheels on it, I would have, and it'd be freakin' mundane item I could make myself.  It's not supposed to be a handy-dandy magic item really.




Understandable.  We'll see what our DM wants and go from there.  I'm game for providing the artificer mojo to make it work.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 28, 2004)

Well my character is up on the rogues gallery, I;m still a bit uncertain about his alignment its ewither LG or LN I just can't quite decide wqhich suits his personality more.

Anywho, I hope that your mother's operation goes well SpiderTrag


----------



## Ashy (Jul 29, 2004)

SpiderTrag,  I know that the tag line says full, but please keep me in mind if you decide to add another player!  THANKS!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2004)

Once the skateboard issues are sorted out my character will go up in the RG.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn double posts...


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 30, 2004)

Well we've got me Erian7; Ferrix and Express who have bothered to either put something in the rogues or post here in the last 5 days.

Is everyone else who was keen going to play or can Ashy taek any of y'all places?

My Name is Sidekick, and I'm reporting for Duty!


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 30, 2004)

Ready, willing, and able. Just waiting for things to kick off.

Chris


----------



## erian_7 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ready here to (with prayers up for spidertrag's mom)!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 30, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> Hmm, a dedicated wright homunculus would be nice...





I'll let ya know monday


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 30, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Halfling Carom (skateboard)
> A rare and stylish (at least in some hoods) (snip)




I like


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 30, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> everyone will have a character specific item, so feel free to make reasonable requests




  I'm having trouble coming up with anything "character specific". My only ideas are:

1) Hat of disguise with only 1 disguise (Dirk Brightblade, halfling).

2) wand of cure light wounds since we're a little low on healing.

  On a personal note, I hope things went well with your mom.

Chris


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 30, 2004)

dang old account! Well, the operation had a few problems and she had to go through some additional procedures yesterday---but, she is doing alot better today. I do have to go back tonight & will be there through the weekend (dang, I need a laptop). Anyway, the game(s---there will be two games if I have enough players---I am presently working on two starting adventures) will start Tuesday (I'll try & get all questions answer Monday).

For those looking to get in the game---post your characters in the rogue's gallery---please be creative in your backgrounds(like the others already there) as I will use them in game somehow.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 30, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble coming up with anything "character specific". My only ideas are:
> 1) Hat of disguise with only 1 disguise (Dirk Brightblade, halfling).
> 2) wand of cure light wounds since we're a little low on healing.
> On a personal note, I hope things went well with your mom.
> Chris




Those are feasible---though, you could have a writing set that never runs out of paper or ink(for the pen)---heck, I had another one but my mind just went blank  

thanks


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 31, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> Those are feasible---though, you could have a writing set that never runs out of paper or ink(for the pen)---heck, I had another one but my mind just went blank
> 
> thanks




  Don't worry... There's a lot of that going around. (as far as the blank mind)

The writing set sounds wonderful. Exactly the kind of thing that would matter to Dhonn... or Dirk... or anyone else who lives in that body.

Chris


----------



## nopantsyet (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm still working out the whole equipment thing. Naturally I want Ox to be a greedy dwarf, but he's got this paradoxical element to his character: a boistrous dwarf who's capable of extraordinary sneakiness and prefers to deal nonlethal damage. 

 I want his approach to his gear to have a similar slant. I'm thinking maybe a collector of some sort. Antiques or something--I don't know. I'm still working on it. Now that the work week has ended, I've got a few spare brain cells to devote.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey, sorry I disappeared, got caught up with some stuff and lost track of this thread. If you still want me I've got a character concept I just need to type up and if not, that's cool too.


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 2, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry I disappeared, got caught up with some stuff and lost track of this thread. If you still want me I've got a character concept I just need to type up and if not, that's cool too.




Go ahead & join the fray


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm leaving it open till tomorrow for accepting characters! So, if u want to play, put your pcs in the rogue's gallery


----------



## Ashy (Aug 2, 2004)

Spidertrag, you did not post the racial info for lizardfolk!  What should we use?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2004)

What was the decision about the skate board?


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 3, 2004)

Huh, just noticed we've got three folks involved all from Alabama!  Weird...

Either spidertrag or Ashy ever played the Living Greyhawk Yeomanry mods?  If so, I wrote a few of the mods (Hole in the Wall, Fires of Truth, A Friend in Need).  Got one coming out for Legacy of the Green Regent now (Book Knowledge) and working on 4-5 for Eberron (either for RPGA or submission to Dungeon).


----------



## Ashy (Aug 3, 2004)

That *is* wierd!  I used to live in Bham, erian!    I've never played any Living stuff, but let me know if you need any help with those Eberron mods; I've been in Dragon before, so that might help...  

OOC: Spidertrag, I've posted the skeleton of my character - I will fill in the background as soon as you let me know that my sheet looks ok (esp. the equipment), as some of what Greebol has (and why he has it) works directly into his background.  Can you say "ton of hooks for the DM???"  Anywho, I promise that the background will be a doozy!  

Oh, and if no one else wants a dedicated wright homonculous - I'll take him!    I've even got a spot in my background perfect for him!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2004)

character sort of up...

i posted some ideas for skateboards on the end of page 3 spidertrag, take a look...

also looking through the eberron campaign setting i realized soarboard (that really light would) would be perfect for making them...


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> That *is* wierd!  I used to live in Bham, erian!    I've never played any Living stuff, but let me know if you need any help with those Eberron mods; I've been in Dragon before, so that might help...




Actually, the online game I'm running right now over at dndonlinegames.com is a testing ground for the Eberron ideas I've got brewing.



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Oh, and if no one else wants a dedicated wright homonculous - I'll take him!    I've even got a spot in my background perfect for him!




Hey now, don't go gettin' crazy with the homunculii!  (in my best Daffy Duck voice, as heard while jumping up and down with a ruby) It's mine, I tell you, mine!  Mine!


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, Just checked out the RG and I'm anxious for this game to start. It definately looks like it'll be interesting. 

  By the by spidertrag, I'm going to edit my character a little. I'll add the writing set you mentioned, and I'm going to look at my spells to see if I can drop one of my 1st level for cure light wounds. I'm not promising, but it may be a good idea.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Aug 4, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> Actually, the online game I'm running right now over at dndonlinegames.com is a testing ground for the Eberron ideas I've got brewing.




So, how's a fellow get in?  




			
				erian_7 said:
			
		

> Hey now, don't go gettin' crazy with the homunculii!  (in my best Daffy Duck voice, as heard while jumping up and down with a ruby) It's mine, I tell you, mine!  Mine!




  gotcha!


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 4, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> So, how's a fellow get in?




The campaign is title Eberron - A New Beginning at the D&D Online Games website.  Drop by and give us a read.  I think it's going well so far, considering this is my first shot at running an online game.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 4, 2004)

I will!  If I read and I like, and I have the time, could I jump in?


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 4, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I will!  If I read and I like, and I have the time, could I jump in?





Sure!  I was supposed to have one more player, but he kind of disappeared...

Muddling through my first combat right now (we've been role-play and investigation intensive since the campaign started).

Edit: Hmm, a Hollingsworth, eh?  I'm related to some Hollingsworth up around the Locust Fork area.  Of course, ain't everybody in Alabama related?


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm looking over *'The Six'* (pcs) & will post some notes later tonite if i can get my wife's laptop away from her---anyway, the most notable thing is that a few of ya need to get your equipment posted


BTW, *ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 4, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> character sort of up...
> 
> i posted some ideas for skateboards on the end of page 3 spidertrag, take a look...
> 
> also looking through the eberron campaign setting i realized soarboard (that really light would) would be perfect for making them...




they're fine


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 4, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> Hey now, don't go gettin' crazy with the homunculii!  (in my best Daffy Duck voice, as heard while jumping up and down with a ruby) It's mine, I tell you, mine!  Mine!





u can have a homunculii, but please get creative in its appearance----I'm not to fond of the big-headed thang they have in the book

BTW, all should have a good description of their pcs so i can draw them at some point


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 4, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Spidertrag, I've posted the skeleton of my character - I will fill in the background as soon as you let me know that my sheet looks ok (esp. the equipment), as some of what Greebol has (and why he has it) works directly into his background.  Can you say "ton of hooks for the DM???"  Anywho, I promise that the background will be a doozy!




what u have seems fine, so get busy dangit!!  



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Oh, and if no one else wants a dedicated wright homonculous - I'll take him!    I've even got a spot in my background perfect for him!/QUOTE]
> 
> we will work on a 'unique' familiar---i have a few things in mind, email me at spidertrag@msn.com & we will get to brainstormin
> 
> also, anyone else feel free to email me w/questions or what have you


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 5, 2004)

spidertrag,

 do you have a region selected for the game to begin? i intentionally had not selected a home region for my pc because i wanted to take into account where he'll be and how he might have gotten there.

 also, can you clarify the equipment. initially i think you mentioned standard character wealth for lvl 3, but i'm not clear how the "personal item" fits in with that. are you asking that one of our items be a unique personal item, or that we come up with a unique item above the standard wealth?

 thx,
 :npy:


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 5, 2004)

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> spidertrag,
> 
> do you have a region selected for the game to begin? i intentionally had not selected a home region for my pc because i wanted to take into account where he'll be and how he might have gotten there.
> 
> ...



yall will be starting off in Sharn

the 'character specific' item is a 'freebie' above yalls standard money


----------



## Ashy (Aug 5, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> what u have seems fine, so get busy dangit!!
> we will work on a 'unique' familiar---i have a few things in mind, email me at spidertrag@msn.com & we will get to brainstormin
> 
> also, anyone else feel free to email me w/questions or what have you




will do!  I'm in Maryland on business at the moment, but as soon as I can get to a stable net connection, I will drop you an email!


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 6, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> yall will be starting off in Sharn



Perfect.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 6, 2004)

Spidertrag - email dropped.  I will post more on my character as soon as possible.


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 7, 2004)

spidertrag--

A couple items to run buy you. The first is a wondrous item I would like to purchase as part of my starting gear. I have followed DMG rules for creating a wondrous item which state that, for a skill (competance) bonus, the value is bonus^2 * 100 gp.

GOGGLES OF PERCEPTIVENESS
This item consists of two thick, round lenses mounted in a brass frame attached to two straps of leather which are connected by means of an adjustable brass buckle. When worn, they grant a +3 competance bonus to Search checks. _Faint divination; CL 2; Craft Wondrous Item, true seeing; Price 900 gp._​

This next one is for his personal item. Let me know what you think.

NISOTH'S ENCYCLOPAEDIA OF EXOTICA
This mundane but solidly-bound volume is the definitive reference for identifying and appraising rare and ancient items of Khorvairian and Xen'drikite origins.  It was authored and is updated annually by Ensmit Nisoth of Morgrave University, a preeminent expert on artifacts and history.

Any item coming from either of these continents that predates the Last War has a chance of being catalogued in the Encyclopaedia. For any item, roll d% to determine whether it is catalogued in the Encyclopaedia according to the item's value.

80% 1,000 gp or less
50% 10,000 gp or less
25% 25,000 gp or less
10% 25,001 gp or greater​
If the item does not come Khorvaire or Xen'drik or does not predate the Last war, the roll automatically fails as there is no chance of the item being catalogued.

If the roll is successful, the item is catalogued and the appraiser automatically learns the item's region/culture and era of origin and basic function/significance. He also receives a +5 competance bonus to Appraise and Knowledge checks to learn more about the item. 

If the roll fails, he still benefits from the thorough guidelines set forth in the tome and receives a +2 competance bonus to all Appraise and Knowledge checks to learn about the item, but does not learn any information automatically.​


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 7, 2004)

ok. ox is finally completed, with equipment and everything, pending spidertrag's approval of his items.


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 9, 2004)

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> ok. ox is finally completed, with equipment and everything, pending spidertrag's approval of his items.




ye stuff is fine


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 9, 2004)

emails returned


----------



## Ashy (Aug 9, 2004)

Spidertrag,  I've added Greebol's background - let me know what you think.  I will update his sheet for the +1 caster level tonight and then I will be ready to roll.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1687659&postcount=6

Also, I returned your email.


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 10, 2004)

My idea for Jonas' dedicated wright--he's not skilled enough as yet to create an actual homunculus, so he started tinkering around with various designs and models.   He eventually landed on a clockwork design--it does basically everything the dedicated wright can do but has to be programmed (you can't just tell it to finish, it has to be step-by-step) which takes a little while (up to the DM) and it also "winds down" every week, so Jonas can't leave it alone working for more than a week on something.  He's now trying to figure out a way to give the thing more sentience, closer to an actual homunculus, and hopes to one day bring it up equal to a warforged in regard to being a living construct.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 11, 2004)

so, when do we start?


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> so, when do we start?




Mmhmm.  Jonas is ready to go!


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 11, 2004)

Ready here.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2004)

sorry for making you guys wait, moved back up to montreal... will get Leon finished tomorrow and then will be ready to roll


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 11, 2004)

Ready and willing.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

Leon is done except for his personal item which will be a carom.


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 13, 2004)

Well I for one am excited. However, I will be on vacation from Aug. 21-28. I will hopefully have internet access, so if this has started by then I should be able to post daily. But I'm not 100% sure. Still working with the cable company to get set up the dial-up for travel.

:npy:


----------



## Ashy (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm ready and willin'


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 16, 2004)

*Bummer*

Well, still no job after 2 months and many promising leads, so I'm letting my cable and cable modem go. I don't know how long my absence will be, so please drop me for now Spidertrag. I'll let you know if I'm able to come back in a relatively timely fashion.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, cdsaint...

What line of work are you in?  If you are a match, my company has LOTS of openings all over the world!

http://www.saic.com/career/

They are an AWESOME company!


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 17, 2004)

Well Ashy,
  I submitted my resume, but it looks like most of the positions they have are pretty technical in nature. No formal education after high school here, but with 8 years working NBC in the Army I suppose it's worth a shot.

  It's a real comedown after owning my own business for 6 1/2 years to not be able to get a job. And of course coming off being self employed there is no unemployment for me. I'll find something eventually, I'm just hoping it's before I lose my house.

Oh well, back on topic, you guys have a good time, You'll hear from me again, probably before too long.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

cdsaint, drop me an email at:

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com

I might have some good news for you.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 17, 2004)

Hope we see you soon cdsaint.


for the rest of us, there goes the only healer yeah?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Stock up on those healing potions!


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> http://www.saic.com/career/
> 
> They are an AWESOME company!




It's a small corporate world; I just wrote a statement of work for a government contract my company is working on with yours. What do you do there, Ashy?

Don't despair, cdsaint. I was self employed for a long time and also have no college degree. I can attest to the difficulty of getting a job. (And to the difficulty of wanting to keep it. ) But keep at it; there _are_ people out there who are able to recognize what a person has to offer beyond formal education. And in many cases, those will be the better places for the entrepreneurially-inclined to work.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

I am working FCS - that is about all I can say on the public web.  Who do you work for nopants?  

That handle is pretty funny when used like that...


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 19, 2004)

So I'm thinking to myself, I'm thinking, "Self, you're never going to get in an Eberron game.  Ever!"  But then I tell myself to shut up and keep the dream alive!  

So...spidertrag, you still around?  If not, anybody else want to pick up a few ready-made players and plop us into some Eberronian goodness?

Also, any chance we might run this sucker over at dndonlinegames.com?  Reason being EnWorld just got blocked for me at work...hoping they don't find dndonline for a bit! :\


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

Dude - that royally sucks!  Why are they blocking it?


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, it's the whole "we pay you to work, not to screw around" thing... Of course, ya'll would probably agree since it's your tax dollars paying for my time!  

BTW, I think we probably have some SAIC folks involved somewhere in our projects, too (Veterans Health Administration, Office of Information, Health Systems Design and Development).  Seems like I remeber seeing the name before.  I'm currently with EDS myself.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 19, 2004)

Well Erian, its not my tax dollars so I say you can slack off all you want (I'm at work right now, at Enworld, and creating a PrC for one of my players)!!!

Jeez, after looking at that web-site I dunno if I wanna play with superspys  

Any SpiderTrag, whats the haps?


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 19, 2004)

The sad thing is, multitasking on some non-work stuff (RPGs preferred) actually helps me work better (I'm a little on the adult ADD side I think).  I can rip through a project schedule, post a few things on a RPG idea I have, jump back in and put together a meeting agenda, work on my ideas for the next table-top session, then wrap up a report for the bosses.

Hard to convince management folks of that, though.


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 19, 2004)

hey folks, the first actual 'in game' post will be up either tonight or in the mornin---i'll post some more game info (running combat, current situation of the pcs, etc...) later today---also, go ahead & ask any last minute questions


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

erian_7 said:
			
		

> The sad thing is, multitasking on some non-work stuff (RPGs preferred) actually helps me work better (I'm a little on the adult ADD side I think).  I can rip through a project schedule, post a few things on a RPG idea I have, jump back in and put together a meeting agenda, work on my ideas for the next table-top session, then wrap up a report for the bosses.
> 
> Hard to convince management folks of that, though.




I agree 100%, erian - that's the way I work best as well - several things in the stew pot at once - all bubbling and rolling...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> hey folks, the first actual 'in game' post will be up either tonight or in the mornin---i'll post some more game info (running combat, current situation of the pcs, etc...) later today---also, go ahead & ask any last minute questions




WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

gotta get my personal item up for review now i guess...


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Who do you work for nopants?




I work at a company called 
FAST Search & Transfer. We're in the enterprise search space. So think Google, but highly tunable for all types of content.



			
				erian_7 said:
			
		

> The sad thing is, multitasking on some non-work stuff (RPGs preferred) actually helps me work better (I'm a little on the adult ADD side I think).  I can rip through a project schedule, post a few things on a RPG idea I have, jump back in and put together a meeting agenda, work on my ideas for the next table-top session, then wrap up a report for the bosses.
> 
> Hard to convince management folks of that, though.




Yeah, I know how it is. It has always helped me to take a 90 second break every hour or so. Now I'm in one of those jobs where I just don't have time to do anything else. Ugh, the price you pay for mobililty. And to think I gave up a job where I spent no more than 50% of my time actually working...for this. "Thank you, Herr Faustus."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Coolness!

::chuckle::


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 20, 2004)

*Post times*

I just thought I'd mention that I am in NZ so, being 18 hours ahead of you all means that I'll be able to chekc and post form work and home (infrequently form home) but please don't expect too much in terms of turn around.

Also seeing Erian7's evil corperate master's have screened Enworld I don't think he'll be posting as quickly either.


oh I'm shaking with exitcement (& caffine).


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> I just thought I'd mention that I am in NZ so, being 18 hours ahead of you all means that I'll be able to chekc and post form work and home (infrequently form home) but please don't expect too much in terms of turn around.
> 
> Also seeing Erian7's evil corperate master's have screened Enworld I don't think he'll be posting as quickly either.
> 
> ...




Could that caffeine be impeding your ability to hit the correct keys ;-)  I've been there, it's ummm... fun?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

Leon up and in order, punk skateboarder at your service  

personalized carom included


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

When do we start rollin', spidertrag?


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 25, 2004)

Alright folks, I'm giving up on this one...

I've got an open player slot in my dndonline game (I'd really like to have a dragonmarked PC of some sort) and could also take on some co-DMs if anybody wants to run NPCs and such.

If anybody on the thread will be starting an Eberron game online, count me in (I'd love to play Jonas--keep trying to get him in but the games either fill up too quick or don't start).  If the game is at dndonline, that works better for me (due to the "EnWorld blocked at work" situation).

spidertrag, I hope your mom's okay?  As we haven't heard from you in a while, I started getting concerned that perhaps something didn't go well.

Thanks all, see you on the boards!

Eric


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Eric,

Drop me an email at:

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ashy, you've got mail!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Eric, if you'll have me mail me at creetbee*at* yahoo *dot* com

I think Ansy has beaten me to it.  Oh and SpiderTrag I'm still game here if you are.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2004)

just waiting for word to play


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Hey Eric, if you'll have me mail me at creetbee*at* yahoo *dot* com
> 
> I think Ansy has beaten me to it.  Oh and SpiderTrag I'm still game here if you are.




Not at all, Sidekick, not at all.  I think that Eric still has plenty to be doled out.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> just waiting for word to play




Amen...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Spidertrag, what does YaEg mean????


----------



## erian_7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Shot you an email Sidekick...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Spidertrag, what does YaEg mean????




Yet another Eberron game, atleast that's what it meant to me


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 26, 2004)

ok gang, despite a nasty summer cold, & my daughter's nasty ear infection---we should be up & running today---I'll put the link to the game thread as soon as i'm done typing


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad to see you finally got my familiar done!


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 26, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!

Helder is going to town on that ugly thing....

after he has run away and gained about hmmmm 6 more levels


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

::chuckle::


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 27, 2004)

Mmmmm...'em's good eatin'! 

...now where's that old miner's pick? Reckon I'll be needin' it...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

We just need a colossal sized pat of butter now...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

spidertrag???????

you out there??????


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 29, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> We just need a colossal sized pat of butter now...




Of course that will mean taking on the colossal milkmaid and her vorpal butter churn.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

:chuckle:


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 31, 2004)

[Start MrT voice]  I pity the fool that mess with Helder...  Fool better bring his own body bag... YEAH. [end MrT voice]

So how is everything going for everyone?  Hey spidey, is your daughter feeling better?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

All is going well for me - just busy as all get out (which is usual!)


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 1, 2004)

Well,
  I'm rejoining the world of the working stiff, and have my internet access back. If you still have room for me spidertrag great, I'll keep an eye on this thread.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

YEA!!!  Glad to see all is working out for you, Chris!


----------



## nopantsyet (Sep 2, 2004)

Congrats cdsaint. Glad it didn't take too long.

I just noticed we're up to 167 posts. This might be the longest PbP OOC thread without a PbP game. 

spidertrag-hope your daughter's doing well.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Hurm...I wonder if there **is** a record?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Please bear in mind that I will be leaving to go backpacking in a couple of hours...  Won't be back until Monday evening!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Just FYI, my backpacking trip has been cancelled, so I will be around this weekend after all.  /


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Has *ANYBODY* seen spidertrag around?  Is this game still livin'???


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 8, 2004)

AFAIK its dead on arrival.  I'm going to bai las I can only really afford the time for 1 PbP and CDSaint has been kind enough to give me a place in his campaign.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Other opinions??


----------



## erian_7 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey guys, as it looks like you're still stalled, I wanted to let everyone know I've got an opening for a player.  You can submit a character at the Open Call for New Character thread over on D&D Online.  I am looking specifically for a 1st level warforged frontliner (the warforged part more than the frontliner).  Details are in the thread, along with a link to creation information.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!   

Is this game dead???


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 18, 2004)

Stick a fork in it, I think it's done.

  In all fairness though, with the characters some of us built (my own character Dhonn certainly included) this would have been a difficult game to run. What a circus it would have been! I believe it would have been either a spectacular success, or a dismal failure. Our characters were too quirky to take the middle road.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

It all depends on the DM, I guess....    Sorry to see it go....  I really wanted to play Greebol....


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry I've left yall hanging for so long, but, between my mom's pneumonia & my wife's friend struggling through her last days of life, I kinda got sidetracked into the gloom & doom of it all (not to mention the joys of hurricaine Ivan). Fortunately, my Mom is better----

Anywho, I would still like to get this game going if I still have some players (we can recruit more if the original ones dont come back--i guess). I'm 'updating' the start of the game with the latest dragonshard article---if my wife leaves her laptop at the house while she goes & sits w/her friend; I'll post the start tonight--if not, I'll post in the morning from work


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 27, 2004)

Double Post oops


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 27, 2004)

Well count me in.  I'm using Helder in a different campaign, but I'll post another character tonight when I get home if that's cool, and if you'll still have me   .  I'll keep the personal item and the new guy is a ranger/fighter human of House Tharashk (un-marked).

Oh and Spidey, good to hear that you'r mum is better, sorry about your wife's friend...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm still in!    Sorry to hear about your wife's friend, but glad to hear that your mom is better, spider!


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats fine for the character change sidekick---glad to hear from yall


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 28, 2004)

*Halas Snowmantle: Human male Ranger2/fighter1*

SpiderTrag, here is the basic bones of Halas.  I'd also like to switch out the mask for something more appropriate for a desert dweller (HHH, ring of sustenance, sustaining spoon sommat like that).

History: Halas was born in a small village on the Cyrian side of Lake Cyre, his family were blood relatives of House Tharashk and as such held influence in the town. At age 10 his village was destroyed By Karrnathi raiders.  He hid as the skeletal forces murdered his family and friends.  The shock of this event turned a part of his hair white, hence the name ‘snowmantle’.  He eventually fled to the Plains where in Gatherhold the Halflings took him in and raised him as one of their own.
	He has subsequently been raised as a child of the plains.  He has learnt to use the Tangtat (his weapon of choice) and is a proficient dinosaur rider.  His tribe elders have sent his out into the rest of Khorvaire to learn of his past and his people.  They hope that he will one day return and be a bridging gap between the people of the plains and the Humans of the Four Nations.


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 28, 2004)

I've updated char creation a bit: Ashy, add one more class level to your 1/2ogre---the LA will be dealt w/via a expierience point penalty----Sidekick, add a '+2' to one of your ability scores


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2004)

Oi! I'm still around, what you think you doing going about forgetting me.


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Oi! I'm still around, what you think you doing going about forgetting me.





Not forgettin  glad to have ya in the mix


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 28, 2004)

any of our other players around?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I've updated char creation a bit: Ashy, add one more class level to your 1/2ogre---the LA will be dealt w/via a expierience point penalty----Sidekick, add a '+2' to one of your ability scores




Will do.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 28, 2004)

*Holy Cr*p!!!!!*

Read this thread:

Ranger spell casting

Look down the botton of the thread for Hypersmurf and the WOTC FAQ clarifications.  Hype has done it again.  At least I'm not alone in this, PC didn't know either.

I cannot believe this!!!  Spider, if you are allowing this stuff then I'll switch back to ranger/fighter and just tote around a wand of Cure light wounds.  WOW, that totally blew my mind.


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 29, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Read this thread:
> Ranger spell casting
> Look down the botton of the thread for Hypersmurf and the WOTC FAQ clarifications.  Hype has done it again.  At least I'm not alone in this, PC didn't know either.
> I cannot believe this!!!  Spider, if you are allowing this stuff then I'll switch back to ranger/fighter and just tote around a wand of Cure light wounds.  WOW, that totally blew my mind.




hmmm, thats interesting----I'll allow it, which will be great for yall---at least until the wand runs out


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 29, 2004)

hmm, i might carry around two just in case hehehehe 



> hmmm, thats interesting----I'll allow it, which will be great for yall---at least until the wand runs out




ORRRRR  how about an eternal wand of cure light wounds?  It'll only be able to be used 2/day but It'll never run out.  I know that arcane spell eternal wands are available, but are there ones with divine spells?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Is that ruling the one that lets rangers use spell trigger items before they can cast spells because I didn't know it was any other way.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes Ferrix it is.  Well call me a throwback to 2nd Ed but hey, you learn something new everyday huh.


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 29, 2004)

i am going to _START_ yall three off today----maybe we will get a few more at a later date


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Yay... if you wouldn't mind posting the IC thread here that'd be great ;-)


----------



## Rayex (Sep 29, 2004)

This looks interesting!
Do you accept the Warforged Scout from Monsters Manual 3?

I'm thinking a Barbarian, using a Spiked Chain.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

We were so a band of misfits, let's see if we can keep it up


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 29, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> This looks interesting!
> Do you accept the Warforged Scout from Monsters Manual 3?
> 
> I'm thinking a Barbarian, using a Spiked Chain.




I have no problem w/it, but, send me _*all*_ the info on him----my email is spidertrag(at)msn(dot)com.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

IC thread???


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 29, 2004)

*Halas is finally finished*

Ok, my character is ready to rock.  Bring on the IC thread


----------



## Rayex (Sep 30, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I have no problem w/it, but, send me _*all*_ the info on him----my email is spidertrag(at)msn(dot)com.





Mail is sent.


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 30, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Mail is sent.




I'm having a problem downloading the warforged.text file (it also says its <0.01MB) check it & make sure the info is there & try & email me again


----------



## Rayex (Sep 30, 2004)

I attached the file here.


----------



## spidertrag (Sep 30, 2004)

can everyone read microsoft word (.doc) & .jpg files?


----------



## Rayex (Sep 30, 2004)

I can...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

yup, but I prefer .rtf files (no macro viruses)...


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 30, 2004)

Rayex, the only hole I'll pick is that youe small sized character is weilding a medium sized spiked-chain.  Otherwise, looks cool


----------



## Rayex (Sep 30, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Rayex, the only hole I'll pick is that youe small sized character is weilding a medium sized spiked-chain.  Otherwise, looks cool





Ops, old habit... first time playing a small character actually... thanx!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## spidertrag (Oct 1, 2004)

I've got to do a bit of traveling (leaving tonight) but I will be back Sunday---I wont have internet access for a couple of nights, but i'll use the time to get some 'visual aids' drawn to enhance/help the game that we'll be finally startin!!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 3, 2004)




----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I've updated char creation a bit: Ashy, add one more class level to your 1/2ogre---the LA will be dealt w/via a expierience point penalty




DONE!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting... 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------



## spidertrag (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn, this thing aint gonna die---look for *YaEg: Rain of the Stormking* tomorrow after 12:00 noon central time!!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 4, 2004)

it says in the title that your are recruiting. is that right? if it is i want to jump in   make me know what kind of character you need.


----------



## spidertrag (Nov 4, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> it says in the title that your are recruiting. is that right? if it is i want to jump in   make me know what kind of character you need.





Aye. I'm still be taking players----I'll be making the first 'in game' post on my lunch hour---u dont have to have your character then, but the sooner u get 'em done, the better  once we have 4-6 players, we'll try to get this going furiously


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 4, 2004)

i will start working on it.

i cant promise... but saturday shud i have something. any request or ideas from the playing group?

Master Inquisitive Aspirant 
Artificer 3rd level 3,000 xp
Goblin Bard3, 3,000 xp
Male human Ranger2/Fighter1.
Male Half-Ogre Wiz3
Rogue 2/Barbarian 1 Deep Halfling

 cooool 

who are the ones that isnt with the party anymore?

changeling or gnome is what i wont to play. but class? 
make some suggestion and lets see what happends.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

The halfling punker is still around.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 5, 2004)

If you are still recruiting, I've got a Mystic Theurge aspirant (Cleric 2/Wizard 1) that I've been itching to try.

How about it?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm here....


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> Damn, this thing aint gonna die---look for *YaEg: Rain of the Stormking* tomorrow after 12:00 noon central time!!




LINK????


----------



## fujaiwei (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm trying to find a PBP game, it's my first time though. I just bought Eberron for another game, but the guy flaked out.    So, let me know if there are any open slots still, and what you guys need if so. Thanks.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 6, 2004)

character posted.


----------



## nopantsyet (Nov 6, 2004)

I always forget to check my subscriptions page. The dwarf is still around. Let me know if he's still got a spot in the party.

:npy:


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 16, 2004)

*This game should be declared DEAD*

This is never going to take off right?

I have seen trough the characters, and it is a pity that so good worked character aren’t going to be used.
I will take my character off the gallery and put it on my drowned in dust character/hate the absent DM tread

I recommend you this tread, UP FROM THE DUST,

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158&page=1&pp=20


----------

